# Worst Movie!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 12, 2006)

What is the WORST movie you have seen? Dont be shy! Spit it out! It could be a very popular title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It could be something we never heard of. Just tell us!!!  

Why was it SO bad and who was in the movie? Also, did you see it on DVD or the theater?


----------



## middie (Mar 12, 2006)

This movie was so bad I don't even remember the name.
I want to say it was Jeepers maybe ?


----------



## jkath (Mar 12, 2006)

Worst movie in years was "The Cooler" with William H Macy. It was horrible and had no redeeming qualities. One of those where we kept waiting and waiting for it to have something worth watching. Needless violence too. I rented it, and actually asked for my money back when I returned it. I also wanted those 2 hours of my life back, but they couldn't help me there....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

William H. macy........ The Cooler..... I LIKED it.  I thought I had good taste.


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

I was really dissapointed in the latest harry potter flick.  It was awful!  I saw some movie in highschool about zombies.  I don't remember the name but I do remember zombies being run over with a lawnmower.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

i met a bartender recently who was another "actress". she told me she was just in an independent film last year, and it was premiered at sundance, and it would eventually be on cable. 
i was skeptical until i happen to catch the movie the other night while flipping channels.
the movie was called "sucker punch", the actress christina carapoula, and holy cow it was bad. so bad i can never go back to the bar that she works in for fear of her asking if i'd seen her movie yet. i don't think that i could lie that well.


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2006)

bucky all you have to ay is "no sorry" and leave it at that


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

Bucky..... did she have red hair?!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, no sush. if she had, i woulda pm'd you asap.
a tough looking italian chick with lotsa tattoos.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

BORGAAAA!!!!   Thats IT! Pukesville........ Megan Follows SAVE me!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 13, 2006)

"Open Water" was horrible.  We were expecting good suspense (like Jaws, since they said it was just as good, lol).  It was filmed with a hand-held DVD camera.  At the beginning there was this totally gratuitous sex scene (no hint at a reason for it being there).  This couple ends up in the ocean (the tour boat counted wrong and didn't know they were still in the water).  You figure at least one of them would make it, but they both get eaten by sharks, but since they spend the entire movie screaming at each other you really don't care.  It could have been a good movie if the right people had done it.  It was based on a real couple who got left in the water and were never seen again.  Horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE--middle school kids could have made a better movie.

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have encountered my fair share of bad films it is impossible to pick one, well, the latest one was "Mr. and Mrs. Smith".  Not that I was expecting much of it, but it really exceeded my expectation, in negative way... They tried to throw in action, comedy, thriller and romance all together and failed miserably at each department.  It takes a solid direction, plot, screenwriting and acting to pull off this kind of attempt, but none of these were present.  If you are not a die hard fan, you would simply get neausiated by Ms. Jolie's continuous "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful" look (she doesn't seem to be capable of doing anything else...) after half an hour into it...


----------



## cats (Mar 13, 2006)

The worst movie I saw years ago was The English Gentleman. Went to see it because it had just been nominated for an Academy Award for best film and expected it would be good. It was entirely too long and there was this one male character in it who throughout the entire movie it was never made clear who he was or what he was supposed to be doing. I wanted to stand up in the theater and just yell "does anybody understand who that character is". It was just horrible.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ms. Jolie's continuous "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful" look (she doesn't seem to be capable of doing anything else...)


 
she doesn't need to...


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 13, 2006)

There are so many bad ones, it's hard to name them all. Seems like they are making more bad then good now.Would be easier to say what is the best movie you have seen.


----------



## sattie (Mar 13, 2006)

I just watched Monster In Law, I could have lived without ever seeing that movie.  The only good parts were with Wanda Sykes.  I love movies and have seen a ton of cruddy movies and a ton of movies I would watch over and over.  Another cruddy movie was Chronicles of Riddick.... what the heck was Vin thinking??!!??  

Now a movie I just saw was Openwater.... now that movie left me thinking.... not sure I will ever scuba dive!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 13, 2006)

KILL BILL!!! Both of them. I also didn't like Pulp Fiction. I don't like when they go in reverse, I don't like titles to each piece. And I HATE Quentin Tarentino!!The guy gives me the creeps!! Ever since I saw him in From Dusk Til Dawn!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 13, 2006)

um That movie that Rob Zombie made, both of them totaly stupid...


----------



## Debbie (Mar 13, 2006)

clockwork orange   it was an absolutely gross disgusting movie


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 13, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> um That movie that Rob Zombie made, both of them totaly stupid...


 
That would be "House of a Thousand Corpses" and "Devils Rejects"
Yes, those were stupid too! My son loves Rob Zombie and just had to have both of them. We sat through Devil's Rejects and just couldn't sit through another one.


----------



## Toots (Mar 13, 2006)

Two really bad ones - 
All About my Mother (Spanish)
Conan the Barbarian


----------



## chefgirlardee (Mar 13, 2006)

Definitely, Wolf Creek.  Went to the theatre to see it and it made no sense at all.  It's a poor representation of those true events.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 13, 2006)

I love Quentin Tarantino movies.But when I did a pay per view of Devils Rejects I lasted about 15 minutes I love alot of monster movies but that was ridiculous.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 13, 2006)

Sushi! I liked The Cooler.William H Macy in my opinion is a great actor.
I love all the Kill Bill movies.It's all just personal preference just like you like vanilla ,I like chocolate.Some of us just like to see the darker side of life,does not mean we want to live it!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 13, 2006)

Anything with Silent Bob and Jay.  

 Barbara


----------



## phinz (Mar 13, 2006)

There are no bad movies. B movies, maybe, but no really bad ones. I actually kind of like "bad" movies.

Best "bad" movie? Cool World. It's gloriously awful. Second in line would be Xanadu.

Then again, I don't have to pay to see first-run movies, so all new movies are good to me.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 13, 2006)

There are alot of movies that critics slam big time but when I watch them I think they are pretty good.By the way has anyone seen A Lone Star State of Mind.I loved that movie!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Mar 13, 2006)

I just bought RENT the new musical.  I am a HUGE musical lover, but it disappointed me.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 20, 2006)

Okay, now I have a clear cut "winner" for this thread, and man, I would have never thought I would ever come to find something really, *THIS* bad!! 

We had the misfortune of choosing to watch "Date Movie" last night, and jeepers, what a waste of our time that was, watching a blank wall would have been a more stimulating experience. 

Mind you, I had seen so many films that were horrendously stupid while I was rather embarrassed to admit I laughed quite a lot, there have been just as many films that were void of any substance whatsoever, however there were indeed something to be offered, i.e. great special effect/CGI, lovely cinematography, cool music etc., or even those films I completely disliked, I could understand they could be attractive to some people with different taste.

This "Date Movie" wasn't even any of the above!! The whole dumbness was just beyond comprehension, as well as the lack of taste and the complete failure of their miserable attempt to draw any laughter with the (supposed) jokes and parodies. 

This film was honestly an insult to human intellect, even for stupid people 
it is actually more scary than any horror film to think how low the Hollywood industry is sinking to with a production like this...


----------



## letscook (Jul 20, 2006)

Hotel He**farmer vincent hotel/best barbque in the region-- one of those movie you can't believe you are watching yet you sit and watch the whole thing.
another one The Clerks (think thats the title) movie on conveience store clerks in a day. OMG


----------



## Raven (Jul 20, 2006)

There are just some movies that should just never have been made.  Like the remake of The Parent Trap (ICK!) or movies based on popular novels like Stephen Kings "Needful Things" (The book was awesome but the movie was horrible).

Perhaps the one movie that should just never have been made was the DaVinci Code (ACK!).  Again, great book but the movie was only thrown together to ca$h in on the name value of the book... and it shows. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> There are just some movies that should just never have been made. Like the remake of The Parent Trap (ICK!)


 
My kids watched that yesterday & loved it. I wasn't real impressed though.

OK, my vote for worst movie ever, Naoplian Dynamite. My nephew loved & has gone as far as to wear a shirt that says Vote For Pedro on the front!!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

The Avengers

/thread


----------



## kyles (Jul 20, 2006)

When I was on the plane back home from Australia I decided to watch the Oyster Farmer.

If you ever get a chance to see this, don't! It's terrible. Great scenery, dreadful plot, rotten characterisation, stupid ending, they must have spent so much on the budget for the actors and cinematography that they didn't have enough left for anything else. 

I'm just glad I saw it for free.


----------



## rickell (Jul 20, 2006)

*I  agree*



			
				Debbie said:
			
		

> clockwork orange it was an absolutely gross disgusting movie


 I agree with you nasty movie.   I also did not like pulp fiction.

Fat Albert was pretty bad I watched the series as a kid and just did not
like the movie.

Can't think of the names of the movies but the last few movies
Bruce Willis saves everyone.   Enough of those movies one was enough.

Oh and what about Steven Sagaw(s) movies.  Didn't he make the same
move (theme)   over and over again.

I could go on and on, there was some girl cowboy movie did not like
that either.   What happened to the good movies that you couldn't 
wait to see the movie and were not disappointed with it.  

I would much rather go bowling over the movies any day now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2006)

Anything with Sylvester Stallone............ugh!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

Anything with Martin Lawerence...


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 20, 2006)

Aeon Flux, I watched this movie on a recent air trip and gosh other than the high tech look the movie had nothing to write home about.  Terrible and a total waste.  

Another one was Unbreakable which was equally pathetic.  I had high hopes from Shyamalan after Sixth Sense but all his subsequent movies are mediocre at best. 

I also hated the Evil Dead series of movies (old). I am not a huge fan of gross horror flicks.  There is a good way to scare people and a bad way and this was surely the bad of the lot.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Anything with Martin Lawerence...


 
 I loved him in Big Momma's House 1 & 2


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry, Just my humble opinion.....


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Sorry, Just my humble opinion.....



Stick to cooking!


----------



## kleenex (Jul 20, 2006)

How about these movies:

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigalow
Deuce Bigalow: European Gigalow
Drop Dead Fred
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2006)

We tried to watch Garden City last night.  We couldn't get past 15 minutes (and we had to force ourselves to sit through that much).

 Barbara


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

3000 Miles to Graceland
Copland
Anything else that ends with land, lol!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe scary movie 4, it should have gone straight to DVD.


----------

